# Races at park lane hobbies



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok the next race will be friday june 21st at 7 pm. but have to least have 6 or more to race. if you can make it let us know and if you cant please call and let us know TY. CAUSE ITS BECAUSE A FEW GUYS DRIVE OVER 20 MILES TO RACE.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

SEE you then Ty


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Races at park lane*

Ok guys races friday june 21 at 7 pm need at lease 6 or more to run ty.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

if the kid of mine has no playoff game this friday ...i will show up..with him..and please watch the lingo..he is 8..he hears enuff of my lingo....but it would most certainly be fun to FINALLY get together with you guys..
dave


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Darrell, did you guys race?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

we had 5 guys friday and raced didnt post results. and sat me and al went down south and raced at tjet toms house.


----------

